# Question between Private and NHS IVF



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I am wondering of someone can help me.

I have had one round of IVF in the summer and had  .  We are about to start a Medicated FET in a couple of weeks.

My question is:
the NHS have stated that any IVF treatments we undergo privately will be taken from our allocation for NHS treatment, but as this is an FET cysle, is it consered a full cycle?

We are entitled to three cycles on NHS and the waiting list is three years and we are at the very bottom of this list. 

Has anyone else had any experience with this before?

thanks

Sinead


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As I've mentioned on other posts, its such a postcode lottery with regards to treatment that you really do need to speak with your local PCT...you can find yours here...

http://www.nhs.uk/England/AuthoritiesTrusts/Pct/Default.aspx

The criteria varies so much that it would be difficult to advise without knowing exactly what your PCT allows.

Our PCT funds 2 free ivf treatments with a 2 year waiting list (we're over half way up thank goodness !)...in the meantime we've paid privately....we've had 1 full ivf cycle and we're just in 2ww of 2nd fet....our PCT allows you to pay privately for 3 full ivf cycles and disregards any fet before removing us automatically from the nhs list...so in theory we could do another 2 full ivf cycles and as many fets as possible...BUT as I say, you really do need to speak with your own local PCT.

Good luck
Natasha 

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi,
I was put on waiting list wiv the nhs for ivf and the waiting time was 2-3 years which is a very long wait,   so wen i was told i had to wait that long i asked my gyny would goin private affect my free go on the nhs and she said yes and she said u didn't hear that from me, so wat ever i decided i had to keep quiet   So i got to keep quiet about my private treatment which hopefully i be starting soon. I got my 1st consultation for ivf 2mor  
Sorry iam not much help  
Good luck wiv ya treatment  
Jenna xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jenna

Although you're having private treatment, your consultant would usually send all test reports, results, letters etc to your GP as it needs to go on your medical records.  When you have NHS treatment they will also have access to your medical records so not sure how keeping quiet will help.

Sorry if I'm being  but I would've thought they (NHS) would know. Its the same as if you have private treatment and move clinics - they would want to see the medical records as its important for them to know your full history regards treatment, drugs etc

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks minxy, 
   I better look that up them as wen i spoke to lady on the phone at the private clinic i told them my situation about keeping it quiet as it will affect my free go on the nhs and she said they got to have my permission to send records to anyone!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, they would require your permission to send your records to another clinic but your private consultant will (or _should_) still send copies of correspondence, treatment reports etc to your GP. I would have thought it fairly important that if you do require NHS treatment that they have full knowledge of your medical history.

We're having private treatment but consultant always sends my GP copies of everything related to my treatment, all test results, info regarding what medications I've had etc as it must go on my medical records...and when we went for an appt for all the form signing for our first full ivf (private), we were asked if we'd had ivf elsewhere....

I could be wrong but I'd check...otherwise we could all omit the truth but somehow I think NHS would find out...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

I had no idea that if you were on a NHS waiting list it could affect your chances of getting treatment if you have had a private cycle. 
I am under Barnet Primary Health Care Trust, so I think I better find out, although the last time I wrote to them, it took them 6 months to replay back to me  .
I have just e-mailed Kings Hospital last week to see if they could tell me where I am on the waiting list, no reply yet.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi angel wings

You may find your PCT are fine...they vary so much there's no way of knowing unless actually speak with them.  I only found out because I phoned the hospital where we're on NHS wait list to find out how far up list we were and she asked if we'd had any treatment in the meantime...when I said yes she asked what & then she explained that fet didn't count but if we had 2 more full private ivf cycles (3 in total) we'd be taken off list automatically...and obviously if we are successful ie have a baby from one of those privately paid treatments (fet or ivf) then we'd also be taken off nhs list as our PCT won't give treatment if already have a child.

Good luck - I think you test around same time as me (7 Nov)  
Natasha


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

My PCT (Lothian, Scotland) works the same as Natasha's.

You are entitled to 3 NHS IVF cycles, but if you have a private cycle it reduces your NHS entitlement.


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks Natasha,

I test on the 8th November, have to test 16 days post E/T. Wishing you lots of luck too.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, I had my private consultation (27/10/06) and i asked if it would affect my free nhs go and i was told no it wouldn't unles i had more than 3 private goes! They didn't have no files of wat treatment i had before form the clinic i was with i had to give them the info of my history and of d/p ourselves.if anything gets bak to my gp it will all be down to me as they would send it to me for me to give it to him.
Thanks for your help


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

x_of_an_angel said:


> if anything gets bak to my gp it will all be down to me as they would send it to me for me to give it to him.


I would double check...maybe I'm wrong but I thought that they had to provide copies of all reports, letters etc to your GP because it is your GP who keeps all your medical records from the day you were born...any medical treatment you have throughout your whole life would need to go onto your GP medical records because if you needed any medical help subsequent to treatment (related or otherwise), your GP would need to know exactly what medications/drugs you had had.

Its good news that you're entitled to 3 private treatments before affecting your nhs attempt - hopefully you won't need more than one !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## tasharitchie (Aug 7, 2006)

HI All

I am at Bourn Hall and my consultant sends me the letter which can be forwarded to my GP as I so wish. So basically my GP doesn't know that I have had an ICSI cycle as I didn't send on the letter.

My understanding is that its down to the private clinic but as they have patients from abroad they leave it up to the patient to tell the GP. 

Tasha


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi minxy, i did double check wen i had my consultaton on the friday and i made sure i asked if anything would get bak to my gp and lk i said in my last post they would have to have my consent. I did sign and give my permission for one thing to get bak to my gp and that was only if someting went wrong during my treatment and i had to get rushed into hospital then they would have to get in contact wiv my gp.
Thank u for your thoughts Jenna


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well if thats what you've been informed then must be correct for your particular situation...just find it very surprising but hey I'm no expert !!  I've never signed anything re consent to send details to my GP and I've been having private treatment of one kind or another (for endo, fertility etc) for over 15 years (first op was NHS so automatically went on GP medical records)...all the various private consultants I've seen over the years have always corresponded with my GP so everything is on my medical records....perhaps just me then 

Anyway, good luck  
Natasha


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi natasha 

im the same as you. my clinic is the same if i pay for private tx then i would lose 1 of my nhs chances. and if a baby is born to any of the ivf cycles then i automatically would come off the waiting list there and then.
also i have been given papaerwork to pass on too my gp and i had to sign to say that i only wanted my gp to know that i was doing ivf as she knows everything about the endo and ivf. also my clinic wrote and asked my gp if we where suitable to have ivf?

dont know if any of this will help but it seems to be the same for me as it has been for natasha.

tracey xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Tracey

Did you mean to address your last post to me 

I don't lose any NHS chances by having private treatment...under our PCT we can pay for 3 private ivfs (not including fet) before we would get removed from nhs waiting list...and our PCT fund 2 goes...so since we've only had 1 full ivf and 2 fets privately, we can still have another 2 full ivf cycles and as many fets as want without it effecting any of our nhs treatment...so I think thats slightly different to yours   Only time would be effected is same as you, if we conceive through any of these private treatments then automatically off nhs list.

I didn't sign anything to agree to my GP receiving paperwork...just completed forms with GP details, medical history etc and my consultant sends all reports etc to my GP and emails me copies to keep for myself.  My GP was given a form to complete as well so same as you - don't think all of them do this anymore to be honest and cos DP hasn't been registered with GP for many years, even though he newly registered with mine, mine wouldn't fill the form in for him...our consultant said was alright & just got DP to sign another form and all was ok.  I always assumed that GP had to have your medical records...maybe I'm wrong but to be honest I think its a good idea as they're the ones looking after your general health so important they know exactly what medications & treatments you've had.

Wishing you lots of luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

yeah i agree with you  about your gp getting and keeping notes in your files. it just keeps everything simple and if any thing happens to you then they know what they are up against. if i did private inbetween then i lose chance so im just waiting now till april/may 07 and we will do another ivf cycle hopefully this one will be our lucky go.

goodluck for your test day, keep me posted!!

tracey xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks hun...good luck to you too


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

Private clinics do not have to give GP's info regarding fertility treatment. Most clinics ask your permission first if they want to liase with them, or get you to take the letters between centres. If anything goes into your NHS records you are also entitled to have it removed if it involves fertility info that you have had privately 

my fertility consultant always forwards the GP letters to me and i decide whether to pass them on. My GP had no idea i had started having IVF/ FET until i had my m/c. Now they know as they prescribe my steroids and clexane for me - but as it is on repeat script i don't even speak to the GP about it.

This was also the case during my 1 NHS cycle back in january - the GP has no correspondence from the fertility clinic as i did not pass on the letter. Now i'm private i see no reason for the GP to know the in's and out's of my treatment - and i'm keen to keep it that way 

ritz.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minxy - no its not just you!!!  Every letter I get my GP gets sent....I always just thought everyone did that.....as GP's really need to know incase I get taken ill or something  

However I am not having IVF still going thru tests, laps etc


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I am on the waiting list for KIngs College Hospital under Barnet Primary Health Care Trust, I spoke to Kings today and i can have as many private cycles as I like as I am only offered 1 cycle on the NHS but she did say if my turn came up it would depend on how I had responded on my private cycles.
If I had responded poorly then they may not give me my NHS go as they would say it is unlikely to work.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

went to my clinic today and overhear (very naughty but they talked loudly ) the receptionist explaining to a couple that the HFEA dictates that they do not send letters to the GP directly but gives them to the couple to pass on if they wish. 

nichola.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ritzisowner said:


> hi all
> 
> went to my clinic today and overhear (very naughty but they talked loudly ) the receptionist explaining to a couple that the HFEA dictates that they do not send letters to the GP directly but gives them to the couple to pass on if they wish.
> 
> nichola.x


Perhaps thats the case for most but I know 100% that my consultant (private) sends all letters, test reports etc to my GP as he also gets his secretary to email copies to me at same time so I can keep copies. My consultant has never given me a letter to pass to my GP as all posted directly. Just shows how different clinics (private or nhs) vary...

Wishing you loads of luck with your treatment Nichola   Hope you're ok.... 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

my clinic gives me all the notes to pass onto my gp myself. im fine with this as my gp knows all about it anyhow.

must just go by the clinic themselves.

tracey xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

funny how it's all so different.....

nat - so hope this one works out for you hun......sending you positive vibes

nichola.x


----------



## confused12 (Oct 25, 2006)

Dear all

Just thought I'd add my comments to this - my PCT is really strict and only allows one NHS cycle. Any Private IVF treatment means you are no longer eligable.  And yes my GP is told about everything.  I had two IUI cycles (that I paid for) and she was told about these, thankfully these don't count though. 

Hope this helps....

Good luck 
Sally.


----------

